# CO Blizzard 12/20-21/2006



## Rampart Ranger

Wanna' know why chains & MVP+...


----------



## rayf268

how many passes did that take ??


----------



## Rampart Ranger

*Part 2*

More from the homestead. The horses appreciate clearing the feed area so they aren't up to the withers in snow.


----------



## Sweetpete

You should send that last picture to Ford. Maybe you'd win a new truck or something. That pic looks like what a Ford was built for. That's so cool looking. Nice truck.

BTW, stay safe. That's some deep snow. Even in the best of conditions, I'd hate to try to find you if you got stuck!!


----------



## Rampart Ranger

rayf268;340363 said:


> how many passes did that take ??


One and a half miles gravel with grades. 40" snow and 20-25 mph winds. Plowed with the storm. Took 4 passes for the road (gonna need a loader to push berms back).

The PowerStroke and V plow worked VERY well, better than I expected.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Sweetpete;340368 said:


> You should send that last picture to Ford. Maybe you'd win a new truck or something. That pic looks like what a Ford was built for. That's so cool looking. Nice truck.
> 
> BTW, stay safe. That's some deep snow. Even in the best of conditions, I'd hate to try to find you if you got stuck!!


Grew up in Sandusky, I seen snow before!


----------



## ECS

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Vinnie

Thats a postcard if ever I saw one . More awesome pictures for the desk top  .


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great, just great*

Great photos.I love the happy horses,They look happy anyways at the gate...
If I lived out that way I have an excuse to have the big iron again.......


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Oshkosh;340414 said:


> Great photos.I love the happy horses,They look happy anyways at the gate...
> If I lived out that way I have an excuse to have the big iron again.......


They're always happy to see the man with the feed!

As for big iron, maneuverability is REAL important up here... but I sure could use a benching wing in storms like this one.


----------



## JET enterprises

nice looking truck.. those horses are beautiful


----------



## gatorman777

Those must be the MOST beautiful pictures I have ever seen. Can I use some for my webpage???


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Awesome pics. Im jealous. if you guys are forcasted anymore snow youre gonna hafta get something big in there to push back those banks


----------



## Banksy

Some of the best pics I've ever seen on here!


----------



## Rampart Ranger

06HD BOSS;340517 said:


> Awesome pics. Im jealous. if you guys are forcasted anymore snow youre gonna hafta get something big in there to push back those banks


Yeah, got a loader available, soon as the owner gets back from Arizona.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

gatorman777;340472 said:


> Those must be the MOST beautiful pictures I have ever seen. Can I use some for my webpage???


Non commercial - yes. Commercial PM me.


----------



## corey1977

you guys are having all the fun wish it would snow up here in the north east!


----------



## [email protected]

The horses are very nice. Almost looks like they're saying "Thanks, man!"


----------



## Jpocket

I would rather have a bunch of 12" snow storms than a huge one like that. Those pictures just scream "something is gonna break...somethings gonna break"


----------



## Stik208

That ford likes to be 2 wheel drive or am mistaken?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't blame the horses, I don't appreciate snow up to my withers either.  

Beautiful, gorgeous, wonderful pictures. Think I'm going to print about a thousand copies of them and wall paper the house with them. That's as close as I'm going to get to a white Christmas.

You guys out there are about the only ones that really need v-plows on a somewhat regular basis. I think it's safe to say you'd be screwed without one. 

Or at least a blower like on that Unimog.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Mark Oomkes;340619 said:


> I can't blame the horses, I don't appreciate snow up to my withers either.
> 
> Beautiful, gorgeous, wonderful pictures. Think I'm going to print about a thousand copies of them and wall paper the house with them. That's as close as I'm going to get to a white Christmas.
> 
> You guys out there are about the only ones that really need v-plows on a somewhat regular basis. I think it's safe to say you'd be screwed without one.
> 
> Or at least a blower like on that Unimog.


Got along for 20 years with a 7 ft straight blade, but the V plow makes things a lot easier. Don't get stuck as much, and just power through the drifts without having to abuse the equipment.

The state hwy leading up here had to be blown, I used to run that blower before I retired. 1960's era FWD, with front mount SnoGo powered by a separate Detroit. She is incredible, but it's a real pain replacing shear bolts in the fan when you suck up someones poorly installed tire chains!


----------



## Dartsport

Do you wear a helmet while plowing?? It looks like it in the pictures..


----------



## rgrimes945

gatorman777;340472 said:


> Those must be the MOST beautiful pictures I have ever seen. Can I use some for my webpage???


I'll 2nd thats, my wife and I were just looking. they are breathe taking! Someone said to send it to ford, for a price you should!

Ray Grimes


----------



## redsoxfan

im so jealous cant wait to get some snow in mass


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Guys, please check out this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=343327#post343327

If there's anything you can do to help, it would be great.


----------



## jeffw

Dartsport;340832 said:


> Do you wear a helmet while plowing?? It looks like it in the pictures..


'

haha thats funny i looked and it does look like a helmet, check the second pic its the head rest of the seat and the snow showing around it...


----------



## Idealtim

Just curious, do you plow all that snow in 4 high or 4 low range? I know my truck has the 4:10 rear in it and it is a bulldozer in low range. I have to fight the brake and I can idle through 6 inches for 35 feet.


----------



## FORDV10

Send some of that white stuff are way ( North East ) Missing all that green paper!!!payup


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Idealtim;343577 said:


> Just curious, do you plow all that snow in 4 high or 4 low range? I know my truck has the 4:10 rear in it and it is a bulldozer in low range. I have to fight the brake and I can idle through 6 inches for 35 feet.


3.73s and 6 spd

4 wheel low so I can have gear selection @ less than 20 mph. Generally plow in 1st or 2nd (there's a granny below that). Got to be careful not to goose her, even with chains and 1000 lbs ballast those wheels like to spin.

We're getting hammered again, 14" since noon. They're calling for more measured in feet. Good thing we got the loader out yesterday and pushed back all the edges.

Better finish my supper and get back to work.


----------



## somm

Unless you were out there every 6-7 inches ....we hope they're payin ya very very well for the $1800 of front end (ball joints, seals, and brakes) your grinding down plus $1200 of tranny and U joint work by torturing your pickup truck that a way. You need at least a 750/850 or a Kodiak, if not a Mack Granite or Oshkosh preferably with 72" blower for that volume of snow ! Holy Smokes save that pretty Superduty for the lighter stuff !  Most memorable pictures and best regards to ya Rampart.


----------



## sbrennan007

Not that your truck looks like it's having ANY issues moving that snow, but it sure looks like it could benefit from some Ford 6000# front leaf springs with the weight of the huge plow.

The pictures and truck are awesome! Keep em coming if ya get a moment that is, I'd have to guess that your keeping quite busy these days... payup


----------



## Rampart Ranger

sbrennan007;343896 said:


> Not that your truck looks like it's having ANY issues moving that snow, but it sure looks like it could benefit from some Ford 6000# front leaf springs with the weight of the huge plow.
> 
> The pictures and truck are awesome! Keep em coming if ya get a moment that is, I'd have to guess that your keeping quite busy these days... payup


I put Timbrens on the front, and plow only very locally. Do not like to carry the plow up, she squats about an inch before resting on the Timbrens. Thus, I appreciate the ease with which the UltraMount hooks up and disconnects. Never have to carry the plow the 20 miles to the fuel station.

Really should get an above ground 500 gallon tank.

Not much new for pics, same white stuff - just more of it and stacked higher!


----------



## bowtie_guy

Those are some real wild pics. Alot of snow in a short time, that ford sure does a great job.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Pictures looks great! That Ford looks great in "action"!!


----------

